# Cured meat in the fridge?



## inkjunkie (Jan 25, 2016)

I am sure this has been asked but Idid a search and couldn't find the answer in the first 3 pages of hits....

Have some belly that will be coming out of hibernation later today. Used TQ/BS. In the past I just left the belly in the fridge for several days till it "got sticky". Have also put it on cookie cooling racks in front of a fan to aid in getting it started. How long can I leave the belly out of the fridge..safely? Will be in a 72* room sitting in front of a box fan. 
Reason I am asking is because my schedule has changed. Initially was going to test fry it today and leave it sit in the fridge until Thursday to start cold smoking. But now I have to start cold smoking it tomorrow...Boss made plans for the weekend....and informed me of them AFTER making them...

Sorry for rambling


----------



## wade (Jan 25, 2016)

Until it has been cured it is just like any other cut of raw meat. The maximum recommended time for raw meat being left out of the refrigerator is 2 hours.

What is wrong with leaving it in the fridge?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 25, 2016)

Wade said:


> Until it has been cured it is just like any other cut of raw meat. The maximum recommended time for raw meat being left out of the refrigerator is 2 hours.
> 
> What is wrong with leaving it in the fridge?


It has been cured. Plan was to let it sit in the fridge to form the pellicle, but schedule has changed and I need to start smoking it tomorrow.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 25, 2016)

OK try this. Leave it in front of the fan for an hr or so to get the pellicle started, then pop it back in the fridge till tomorrow. At that point take it out an hr or so before smoking and put it in front of the fan again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2016)

Once fully cured, you could leave at room temp as long as you need to get the pellicle. There are guys that smoke at 70-80°F for 3 to 7 days straight. So if you need a couple hours in front of a fan, no problem...JJ


----------

